# winger electronics



## birdboy (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking for a cheep way to opperate a couple of wingers. Someone was telling me of a way to use two way radios. Has anyone ever done this and how was it done? Thanks.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

http://www.gundogforum.com/resources/RemoteLauncherPlans.pdf


----------



## birdboy (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I knew someone out there would know where to look.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

How 'bout a MacGyver forum?

Let us know how it works!


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

You can also use RC remotes. You can hook a servo up to an RC remote, but it could be used with anything that will send a pulse to the servo.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I have these http://stores.mistymarsh.com/Categories.bok?category=Elsema+Remote+Electronics in stock, sold hundereds for this purpose. Do not use 2 way radios, interference will take your head off, or atleast drive you crazy when the local farmer radios in to his wife for lunch! R/C stuff also works from what I hear but can be complicated.


----------

